# محاضرات بريمافيرا 6 للدكتور الجميل عماد البلتاجى



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
​
ومع مفأجاة جميلة ..ومحاضرات جميلة للدكتور المتميز لجامعة المنصورة - حقيقة كان من الدكاترة المحترمين الذين درسوا لى فى جامعة المنصورة ...








وهذا رابط اول محاضرة على اليوتيوب ..ويمكنك تتبع باقى المحاضرات على المكتبة ..
Primavera P6 Course " Emad E.Elbeltagi , PhD , PEng "1 - YouTube


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (22 يونيو 2013)

تحية لأستاذنا الدكتور / عماد البلتاجي وشكرا لك مهندسنا / المهندس الصامت


----------



## moss2000 (22 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الفاضل
مع تحياتى
البارودى


----------



## haytham baraka (23 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mohd Azeem (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (30 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (16 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر اين باقى المحاضرات


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (18 ديسمبر 2013)

محمد عبد الغنى قال:


> الف شكر اين باقى المحاضرات



*يمكنك تتبع باقى المحاضرات على اليوتيوب اخى ..*


----------



## eng_m.saleh (18 يناير 2014)

لك كل التقدير اخى الفاضل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً ​


----------

